# Clamp For A V-block



## wawoodman (Nov 8, 2015)

I needed a way to secure a 3/4" cylinder with a 1" head, so that I could machine a groove into it. The normal U-shaped clamp that comes with the v-blocks would have interfered with the spindle of the mill. I came across a mention of someone who made a C-shape that slid into the grooves on the side of a v-block, and tapped it for a hold-down bar. It worked out nicely. I can clamp it in the vise, and mill my slot.


----------



## JimDawson (Nov 8, 2015)

Very cool!


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 8, 2015)

nice work


----------



## stupoty (Nov 8, 2015)

Nice stuff, it's always infuriating when you have some thing clamped up nice and square then realise the clamping method is getting in the way 

Stuart


----------



## David VanNorman (Nov 9, 2015)

First time I have  seen that . It's a good way around the problem.


----------



## tertiaryjim (Nov 10, 2015)

Always enjoy seeing the innovative ways people git er done.


----------



## churchjw (Nov 10, 2015)

Great idea.


----------

